# Mining GPU's



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2021)

Has anyone tested or know if a Nvidia Tesla K80 24GB or Nvidia Grid K1 16GB server video card would work for mining?


----------



## Kuschelweich (Feb 27, 2021)

rickss69 said:


> Has anyone tested or know if a Nvidia Tesla K80 24GB or Nvidia Grid K1 16GB server video card would work for mining?



No they are Kepler cards which is unsupported. Anything older than Pascal isn't worth it. Technically Maxwell cards will work, but the hash rate is crippled by the memory bus making it not worth it. 

I have a Tesla K10 and use it for Boinc projects like einstein@home when I need a space heater and they will also work with folding@home.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 28, 2021)

While researching the question above ^
I stumbled on this little gem which although three years ago now, seems ironically similar to todays laments.








						Crypto Mining – Workstation Class GPUs
					

When cryptocurrency prices and GPU prices are skyrocketing, workstation GPUs can get you started mining crypto without breaking the bank. #gpumining, #AMDmining, #cryptomining




					cryptofeedz.com


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm still researching these cards. While they are not as effective as the modern day gpu's, as long as they are not totally handicapped by hash rates/wattage concerns I would still consider the option. The largest obstacle I see is finding suitable gpu's at a reasonable price. I'm not falling for the currently inflated pricing...perhaps in another year there will be a change.


----------



## Danimalien (Jun 5, 2021)

You definately can get pascal to work with mining. It's definately not easy, fun, or profitable though. I got my titan black to finally work with an old version of pheonix miner, but the best hashrate I could get was a whopping 4.7mh/s on ethereum, and it averaged far lower (about 1-2mh/s).  So in theory you could do it, the cards you quoted are meant for vgpu use which could cause additional headache, but it definately won't be profitable with how much power pascal cards use verses they're hashrate.

Sorry i meant keplar cards


----------



## trog100 (Jun 5, 2021)

rickss69 said:


> I'm still researching these cards. While they are not as effective as the modern day gpu's, as long as they are not totally handicapped by hash rates/wattage concerns I would still consider the option. The largest obstacle I see is finding suitable gpu's at a reasonable price. I'm not falling for the currently inflated pricing...perhaps in another year there will be a change.



the current gpu prices are directly linked to how much they will earn mining with them.. one goes with the other.. wishful thinking aint gonna change that.. 

trog


----------

